# 175 visa - Adding mother as a dependent in the same visa



## pratap (Jun 14, 2011)

Dear All,

This is my first post to this forum.

I need help from all of you to get help on some of my queries regarding 175 Visa applications along with my mother showing as a dependent in the same application. My mother is widowed.

1)	I have applied for 175 visa. I have got the checklist in the last step of applying 175 visa but there DIAC needs me to submit 47A form for my mother but not 1221 form. So can I attach 1221 form as well for my mother, although it was not there in Checklist?
2)	Also, they need me to attach “Evidence of Dependency” – which I thought to show my mother is dependent on me. Can you please help me to know which are the documents that I can attach for the same to prove my mothers dependency on me.
3)	Also, my mother don’t have her birth certificate readily available with her so in such case what would be the document which I can submit to prove her date of birth (passport, school leaving certificate)?
4)	Does it require attaching any identity document in her application form – 47A. Such as national voter card of INDIA or other government issued Identity card?

Waiting for someone to help me on the above queries.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Your mother can't come on that visa. She needs a parent visa or a contributary parent visa. You can only bring in your wife and kids.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Your mother can't come on that visa. She needs a parent visa or a contributary parent visa. You can only bring in your wife and kids.


 Depending on where the OP is from parents can be added as dependents. It happens all the time from developing countries, cant happen if the applicant is from the UK, USA etc.


----------



## amitdja (Apr 4, 2011)

pratap said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Pratap,

I am also facing similar situation like yours,

The only different thing is that i want to include both of my parents!!

If you have found any help on this, please share with me as well.

Regards,
Amit D



Have you found


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

amitdja said:


> Hi Pratap,
> 
> I am also facing similar situation like yours,
> 
> ...


 You cant include both your parents. 

To include adults on your application they need to be dependents. Which means they are fully dependent on you for their needs, housing, food etc. 

A married couple can not be your dependents because they are dependent on each other and not you.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

_shel said:


> You cant include both your parents.
> 
> To include adults on your application they need to be dependents. Which means they are fully dependent on you for their needs, housing, food etc.
> 
> A married couple can not be your dependents because they are dependent on each other and not you.


I second this; read the parent migrant booklet available at the DIAC website. I read this, the other dependents app, & the migrant booklet when I made my application seeking information so I can add any member in my app.
Read these in detail, you will have clear directions from there which you also reference in your application.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

i disagree with the point that "A married couple can not be your dependents because they are dependent on each other and not you." what if both the parents are retired and are dependent on their child(children)? 

This is a very common use case in the subcontinent that parents are dependent completely on their children...so i guess both parents can be added in the application.

BTW i am also facing the same situation and waiting for some authentic response...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Your parents may well be your dependants but Australia does not recognise married adult couples as dependants for the reason I have already given.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

If both parents are together it is highly unlikely they will be approved. That is the case if they even live in a war zone like Afghanistan. Two people are considered interdependent on each other not their children. That's why interdependence visas were introduced, if you are in relationship you are dependent on your partner NOT your children. I fully agree with _shels answer. There is a likely chance application will be rejected as a whole.

If children support their parents, that's fine. Support and dependence are two fully different things. To be dependent means you have no other emotional, physical and caring support from anyone but the person in question. You are getting this from your partner even if you are straggling financially, dependence on children happen only in case of single parent with the balance of children in Australia. Don't mix "financial support" and dependence together. The immigration system is very particular about this issue.


----------

